# need some help from expert regarding Pioneer receiver



## coleb13 (Sep 15, 2012)

This morning my power went out. When it came back on my Pioneer VSX60 receiver is showing HDMI through and no sound is coming off my speakers and i can only get it through my TV. Any ideas? thanks in advance!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Is the unit powering on? Are other inputs functional?

With most home electronics, your only real option is to remove power to get the unit to reset. After that, it's time for a repair center visit (if it's under warranty). Otherwise it may be more cost effective to simply replace it.


----------

